

Spotify Web Version Beta - depoisfalamos
https://play.spotify.com/home

======
patrickod
Looks like it's not active for everyone yet. I'm getting redirected to the
usual download screen. Nice to see that Spotify are filling out their offering
in terms of platforms.

------
citruspi
It redirects me to <https://www.spotify.com/us/start/?ref=play.spotify.com>

Edit: But, that doesn't mean you're wrong -
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/15/3649068/spotify-
browser-p...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/15/3649068/spotify-browser-
player-web-app)

~~~
depoisfalamos
I received a message in facebook promoting some album. I was hoping to be
redirected to the app (as usual) but this time, the web version opened. I
tried it in Chrome but no luck until I open the same link through facebook.

------
vjdhama
This should help.

[https://apps.facebook.com/get-
spotify/?fb_source=notificatio...](https://apps.facebook.com/get-
spotify/?fb_source=notification&fb_ref=cazzette_de&ref=notif%C3%82%C2%ACif_t=app_notification)

------
zhs
There's an article about it here:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2014144/spotify-tests-a-
web-a...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2014144/spotify-tests-a-web-app-to-
stream-your-music-through-any-browser.html)

